# LnD



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Went to LnD today, got there at 9am, my friend, who was already there at 6am, had 35. I pulled up 15, and my other friend pulled up 5. We decided to call it a day and left at 2:30 with a two man limit plus some. No video today, just results. ;-) We fish closes to dam on east bank, where you can climb on a portion of the LnD. But had to make a far cast beyond the rapids, else LOTS of snags. Once adapted, it was on. Water was still stained, but greener. White curly tail grub worked well, but I pulled most of mines up on pearl white swim shad on a tandem rig. shad longest of the two lures.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice white bass Hop!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Loy, it's still early at LnD, the fat girls aren't all here yet. But should be turning up soon.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

OH yeh !!!! I like to see the fat girls show up. LOL !!!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I was on the west side today.
Got there about 7:30ish, lest before 1:00
I was just short of a limit.
BTW, I could hear you guys carrying on like school kids.

The west side was crazy with people crossing lines.
There was also 3 Russian guys next to me, one in uniform.
It was clear they didn't have a clue what they were doing.
I think I might be on the East side in the future.

More rain is coming Sunday-Wednessday.



.


----------



## Castaway216 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice stringer.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, wave at me next time Bass-Tracker! Matt, lol! I will bring my yellow hobie sports kayak next time.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> Thanks everyone, wave at me next time Bass-Tracker! Matt, lol! I will bring my yellow hobie sports kayak next time.


I'll wave a white flag next time.
Good thing you & I went yesterday because today has been real slow all day.

.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Another week and the stripers and hybrids will be there. Good fishing man.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

johnmyjohn said:


> Another week and the stripers and hybrids will be there. Good fishing man.


 Thanks JohnnyJohn. I'm ready to try and catch one of these coveted fish. I've only seen one hybrid and striper caught there by my friends of all the times I went, both documented in videos. The hybrid slurped a 1/16 curly tail grub!!!! Was a fight by my friend to bring him up with the current against his 6lb test mono. The striper was by cut bait 4 oz weight to keep the bait from moving.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Nothing makes a party like the fat girls


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats!'



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope the time off for work and the river conditions line up this year I never got to make it last year. I'm READY to go soon hope this next batch of rain don't screw it up too bad.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to see you back on Hop! Let me know if you need to make a cameo in your video. Haha


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good going Hop. Thanks for the report!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Loy.



SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Glad to see you back on Hop! Let me know if you need to make a cameo in your video. Haha


PM me your number man. I'll let you know when I do go again. :-D


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

I plan on hitting LnD tomorrow... I think it might be a waste of time with the weather but it better than a good day at work


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report hopn. Been waiting for a good report. Thinking about going next week if the conditions are right and it's not like today. too cold and windy for me.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch I don't think it is to early they are good fish. I have been down there when they were not biting all the good at the lock. But just one mile down stream you could catch a limit in under 2 hours.


----------



## MO FUN Fishing (Jan 20, 2015)

Three of us (2 retirees) hit LnD for first time late Sunday, but bailed Monday morning because we did not have rain/cold weather gear to brave the elements. We stayed at the 'Marina', Casey really nice on tips about the river. Minnows seem to rule the day Sunday, several folks on the bank taking limits, and seems every boat came in with limits, the cleaning station, right out side our cabin, was going to 9 pm. Obviously we have much to learn about this fishing - got skunked - hope to put your tips to use in future trip. Thanks


----------

